# Gerenciador de janelas

## Gotterdammerung

Aqui em casa eu tenho rodando o KDE, o WindowMaker, e, em breve, o Gnome, mas estou pensando em investir só em um. Aceito sugestões.

----------

## NatuNobilis

1º) Gostei da sua assinatura  :Wink: 

2º) Votei em Outros: XFCE-4. Sempre fui usuário e defensor do WindowMaker, mas fui muito surpreendido pelo XFCE-4. GTK-2 com essa leveza toda, isso já é demais. Agora só uso esse.

3º) Já estou cronometrando até alguém chegar e falar que KDE, GNOME e XFCE não são WM's, e sim desktop environments, ou algo do gênero. Bla, bla, bla.   :Mad: 

Abraços,

NatuNobilis

----------

## To

Eu uso o gnome, embora goste de algumas aplicações que vêm com o KDE, o que implicou que eu tivesse que fazer o emerge das KDElibs e das QT's. Mas nada de grave  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## Enderson

Faltou XFCE. Tive que votar em outros.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *emaia wrote:*   

> Faltou XFCE. Tive que votar em outros.

 

foi mal, eu tava morrendo de sono na hora que enviei o post. quase que eu não lembrava nem do enlightenment...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## leandro

Sempre usei o KDE, atualmente o KDE 3.2. Já tentei várias vezes utilizar o Gnome.. mas não tive muita afinidade (apesar de usar no KDE algumas aplicações em GTK). Já usei por um tempo o fluxbox, windowmaker e XFCE também (este último quase me fez abandonar o KDE).  :Smile: 

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3º) Já estou cronometrando até alguém chegar e falar que KDE, GNOME e XFCE não são WM's, e sim desktop environments, ou algo do gênero. Bla, bla, bla.  

 

Pensei a mesma coisa quando li a pergunta, hehehe.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *leandro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *NatuNobilis wrote:*   
> 
> 3º) Já estou cronometrando até alguém chegar e falar que KDE, GNOME e XFCE não são WM's, e sim desktop environments, ou algo do gênero. Bla, bla, bla.   
> ...

 

tomara que não apareça nenhum xiita por aqui então.    :Razz: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> 3º) Já estou cronometrando até alguém chegar e falar que KDE, GNOME e XFCE não são WM's, e sim desktop environments, ou algo do gênero. Bla, bla, bla.  

 

Parece que de acordo com o freedesktop.org, a denominação "desktop environment" é o conjunto de um window manager, um programa de ajuda, e outras coisas que eu não me lembro.

Eu prefiro chamar simplesmente de "ambientes". O ambiente é, na minha concepção, o window manager e suas ferramentas de base (que podem não ser tão básicas assim, como no Gnome e no KDE).

Então, se você usa Fluxbox, você tem um ambiente Fluxbox. Se você usa Gnome com o Window Maker você tem um ambiente Gnome com o Window Maker como window manager. Se você usa Openbox com o painel do Gnome, você tem um ambiente Openbox com painel do Gnome.

Voltando ao tópico, meu ambiente preferido no momento é o Gnome. Eu já passei por XFce e Openbox, (entre outros, mas esses dois durante mais tempo) e realmente para mim o Gnome é símbolo de produtividade.

Eu ignorava os desktops mais pesados por uma questão de ignorância, mas depois me aprofundei nas bibliotecas e entendi o seu sentido. Hoje eu troco um pouco de performance por conforto e alta integração dos componentes do meu ambiente.

Talvez seja o Gnome também porque agora ficou difícil separar Gtk# e Mono do Gnome#...

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu votei em outros. A minha sugestão é a seguinte: se você procura simplicidade e praticidade, vai pelo Openbox. Se você quer um desktop bonito, não muito pesado, funcional, etc então sugiro o Gnome   :Cool: 

----------

## nafre

EU uso o Fluxbox, alguem que usa o OpenBox pode me dizer a diferenca entre ele e o outros Box?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nafre wrote:*   

> EU uso o Fluxbox, alguem que usa o OpenBox pode me dizer a diferenca entre ele e o outros Box?

 

Ele é uma reescritura do Blackbox em C. Visualmente, faltam as opções de configuração pelo menu e a barra de tarefas, e talvez mais algumas coisas.

Parece ser o mais estável, rápido e bem organizado entre os Commonbox, mas às vezes fica a impressão de que falta algo.

----------

## RoadRunner

XFCE4 desde as RC's =) Grande window manager.

----------

## Operador Nabla

Eu gosto de usar de tudo um pouco.

Na faculdade, eu uso FVWM (no princípio, parece um saco, mas com o tempo, você a deixa do jeitinho que você quer).

Aqui em casa, eu gosto de usar de tudo, mas como eu estou começando a programar usando GTK, é natural que eu dê certa preferência aos ambientes feitos em GTK (atualmente estou usando mais o XFCE4 do que o Gnome porque eu quero atualizar este último antes de usar, mas não tive tempo). Não obstante, também uso KDE numa boa.

----------

## Astromarine

XFCE-4 mas só até ter tempo de ler umas manpages, quando puder mudo pro fvwm. O tópico sobre isso aqui neste forum (secção Desktop) deixou-me completamente aparvalhado com as opções que aquilo permite. Façam google por "crystal fvwm" e vejam os screenshots.  :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *nafre wrote:*   EU uso o Fluxbox, alguem que usa o OpenBox pode me dizer a diferenca entre ele e o outros Box? 
> 
> Ele é uma reescritura do Blackbox em C. Visualmente, faltam as opções de configuração pelo menu e a barra de tarefas, e talvez mais algumas coisas.
> 
> Parece ser o mais estável, rápido e bem organizado entre os Commonbox, mas às vezes fica a impressão de que falta algo.

 

Bom, eu uso OpenBox aqui. Não tem muito o que falar, além do que o Fernando já falou, mas posso dizer que o OpenBox é bem simples ... mas tem algumas coisas interessantes como por exemplo o docker ... Que é um aplicativo que traz a dock do gnome para o openbox. De qualquer maneira, dá uma olhada nessas duas shots (afinal, uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras): 

1

2

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *Astromarine wrote:*   

> Façam google por "crystal fvwm" e vejam os screenshots. 

 

Muito legal. Esse é um exemplo de porque esse tipo de pergunta (qual seu WM preferido?) não é repetitiva, e deve ser feita sempre.

NatuNobilis

----------

## fernandotcl

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

>  *Astromarine wrote:*   Façam google por "crystal fvwm" e vejam os screenshots.  
> 
> Muito legal. Esse é um exemplo de porque esse tipo de pergunta (qual seu WM preferido?) não é repetitiva, e deve ser feita sempre.

 

Legal mesmo. É quase tentador.  :Very Happy:  Interessante imaginar que isso se trata do FVWM.

Agora sobre a pergunta, ela realmente não é repetitiva. Eu mudei muito de ambiente preferido nessas últimas semanas, por exemplo.

Perguntas como WM preferido, navegador preferido, editor preferido, etc. são sempre bem vindas, IMO.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu mudei muito de ambiente preferido nessas últimas semanas, por exemplo.
> 
> Perguntas como WM preferido, navegador preferido, editor preferido, etc. são sempre bem vindas, IMO.

 

Idem! Por isso fiz a pergunta. Gostaria de saber o que mais existe por aí, e a opinião de quem conhece do assunto. Screenshot é muito bacaninha, mas opinião é melhor.

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *Astromarine wrote:*   

> XFCE-4 mas só até ter tempo de ler umas manpages, quando puder mudo pro fvwm. O tópico sobre isso aqui neste forum (secção Desktop) deixou-me completamente aparvalhado com as opções que aquilo permite. Façam google por "crystal fvwm" e vejam os screenshots. 

 

Acabei de instalar o fvwm-crystal aqui em casa. Daqui a pouco eu vou ver como ele é.

Para os interessados: http://www.linuxpl.org/software/fvwm-crystal/info.en.html

Tem um link para fazer o download do ebuild do fvwm-crystal lá.

----------

## nafre

gostei desse fwwm-cristal ele demorou muito para compilar  :Smile: 

----------

## Operador Nabla

Também gostei do fvwm-crystal. O problema é que a documentação dele na página está incompleta. Estou meio perdido para customizá-lo.

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

>  *Astromarine wrote:*   XFCE-4 mas só até ter tempo de ler umas manpages, quando puder mudo pro fvwm. O tópico sobre isso aqui neste forum (secção Desktop) deixou-me completamente aparvalhado com as opções que aquilo permite. Façam google por "crystal fvwm" e vejam os screenshots.  
> 
> Acabei de instalar o fvwm-crystal aqui em casa. Daqui a pouco eu vou ver como ele é.
> 
> Para os interessados: http://www.linuxpl.org/software/fvwm-crystal/info.en.html
> ...

 

Só gostaria de avisar que o ebuild do fvwm-crystal foi adicionado neste sábado, dia 13/03, à Portage Tree (é assim que eu me refiro?). Assim, você pode pegar o ebuild com um emerge sync.

OBS: Somente com o keyword ~x86.

----------

## To

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Também gostei do fvwm-crystal. O problema é que a documentação dele na página está incompleta. Estou meio perdido para customizá-lo.

 

Afinal é alguma coisa de jeito?

Tó

----------

## Operador Nabla

Só um outro recado: não sei quantos de vocês que usam o XFCE4 já o atualizaram para a versão 4.0.4 . Eu o atualizei aqui em casa e constatei que ele já está "traduzido" para o idioma português (a versão 4.0.3.1 que eu usava era ainda em inglês).

----------

## fernandotcl

O mais engraçado é que estamos com 9 votos para o KDE, 7 pro Gnome e 13 para os outros, e a proporção é bem diferente em outras distros.

Talvez nós do Gentoo nos interessemos mais em testar outros ambientes, e então temos escolhas diferentes de outros usuários.

Ou, quem sabe, não estamos tão presos à interfaces Windows-like e então podemos optar livremente por um ambiente ou outro.

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Ou, quem sabe, não estamos tão presos à interfaces Windows-like e então podemos optar livremente por um ambiente ou outro.

 

Eu aposto nisto (eu, pelo menos, sou assim: a cada dia, eu uso um wm diferente). Só lamento ainda não haver nenhum votinho para o WindowMaker (se eu pudesse votar de novo, votaria nele).

----------

## jbrazio

vTWM

http://www.visi.com/~hawkeyd/vtwm.html

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> vTWM
> 
> http://www.visi.com/~hawkeyd/vtwm.html

 

Impressionante... Não sei como você não votou no NASM na votação entre Mono e .gnu.  :Wink: 

----------

## revertex

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Só um outro recado: não sei quantos de vocês que usam o XFCE4 já o atualizaram para a versão 4.0.4 . Eu o atualizei aqui em casa e constatei que ele já está "traduzido" para o idioma português (a versão 4.0.3.1 que eu usava era ainda em inglês).

 

Ótima notícia, dá até vontade de inicar outro thread a respeito de aplicações importantes que já  dispõem de tradução para português.

Em um país que quase ninguém domina outro idioma, aplicações em português são IMPORTANTÍSSIMAS para ajudar a disseminar o linux, veja o exemplo do kurumim.

Alguém aqui já usou o XPDE? 

Parece bem interessante.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Alguém aqui já usou o XPDE? Parece bem interessante.

 

O problema é que ele tenta reproduzir o ambiente do Windows XP, e nós que já estamos acostumados com outras interfaces em grande parte das vezes não gostamos dessa interface.

E também não me aparenta estar bem feito, eu li em algum lugar que a barra de tarefas, por exemplo, só funciona para alternar tarefas, e o menu Iniciar não tem utilidade, nem existe área de notificação. Problemas naturais em um programa em desenvolvimento, mas que prejudicam a usabilidade, pelo menos por enquanto.

----------

## dafaca

Usava o Kde apartir da versão 2.0, foi amor a primeira vista.  :Smile: 

Mas, depois que vi o gnome 2.4   :Shocked:   , mudei de idéia, e agora é o meu favorito. Pelo menos por enquanto, até o Enlightenment 0.17 sair do útero.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *dafaca wrote:*   

> Usava o Kde apartir da versão 2.0, foi amor a primeira vista. 
> 
> Mas, depois que vi o gnome 2.4    , mudei de idéia, e agora é o meu favorito. Pelo menos por enquanto, até o Enlightenment 0.17 sair do útero.

 

Falando em KDE ... Esta semana tive que usa-lo. Meu Deus, aquilo é irritante! É confuso para trabalhar, não é amigável, suas ferramentas são estranhas (onde diabos eu configuro a página inicial do Konqueror?), etc. 

Pessoalmente também prefiro o Gnome (no fundo gosto mesmo é do openbox) ao KDE. 

Revertex, não tive a oportunidade de usar o XPde, mas me parece um projeto bastante interessante ...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Falando em KDE ... Esta semana tive que usa-lo. Meu Deus, aquilo é irritante! É confuso para trabalhar, não é amigável, suas ferramentas são estranhas (onde diabos eu configuro a página inicial do Konqueror?), etc. 
> 
> Pessoalmente também prefiro o Gnome (no fundo gosto mesmo é do openbox) ao KDE.

 

Eu era um usuário KDE nos idos do Mandrake, me parecia muito bom. Troquei quando fui pro Slackware. O KDE pra mim hoje não é mais uma opção.

O problema do KDE, na minha opinião, é que ele não foi construído pensando-se no futuro. Talvez nem o Gnome tenha sido, mas se tornou com o tempo. Um ambiente em C facilita a criação de bindings. Hoje, o conservador Gnome escrito em C tem bindings para plataforma .net superiores aos do moderno KDE escrito em C++. Ao meu ver, o KDE se estabilizou como um Windows 98, enquanto o Gnome, que não procura seguir uma só tendência, tem um padrão superior de usabilidade.

Isso tudo é, naturalmente, opinião pessoal.

----------

## dafaca

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu era um usuário KDE nos idos do Mandrake, me parecia muito bom. Troquei quando fui pro Slackware. O KDE pra mim hoje não é mais uma opção.
> 
> O problema do KDE, na minha opinião, é que ele não foi construído pensando-se no futuro. Talvez nem o Gnome tenha sido, mas se tornou com o tempo. Um ambiente em C facilita a criação de bindings. Hoje, o conservador Gnome escrito em C tem bindings para plataforma .net superiores aos do moderno KDE escrito em C++. Ao meu ver, o KDE se estabilizou como um Windows 98, enquanto o Gnome, que não procura seguir uma só tendência, tem um padrão superior de usabilidade.
> 
> Isso tudo é, naturalmente, opinião pessoal.

 

Gosto do gnome por ser leve, comparando com o KDE, e tem tudo o que preciso e não mais que isto. Gosto das coisas simples.

Mas, como desenvolvedor acho que desenvolver GUIs usando C é desajeitado, tanto que o gtk tenta seguir um padrão diferente do modo tradicional de se desenvolver em C, o gtk tenta seguir conceitos de OOP.

É mais confortável, excalavél e principalmente mais elegante desenvolver controles e componentes usando exclusivamente Programação Orientada a Objetos.  :Cool: 

----------

## Operador Nabla

Nestes últimos dias, a rotina aqui em casa é a seguinte: se eu estou tranqüilo, eu entro pelo KDE; se eu estou com muita pressa; eu entro pelo XFCE4 ou pelo FVWM.

Será que ainda existe uma pontinha de preconceito com relação ao KDE, pelo fato de ele ser contruído com o toolkit Qt, que, apesar de ser livre, é feita por uma empresa (a TrollTech)? O Qt para Windows é proprietário.

----------

## revertex

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *revertex wrote:*   Alguém aqui já usou o XPDE? Parece bem interessante. 
> 
> O problema é que ele tenta reproduzir o ambiente do Windows XP, e nós que já estamos acostumados com outras interfaces em grande parte das vezes não gostamos dessa interface.
> 
> E também não me aparenta estar bem feito, eu li em algum lugar que a barra de tarefas, por exemplo, só funciona para alternar tarefas, e o menu Iniciar não tem utilidade, nem existe área de notificação. Problemas naturais em um programa em desenvolvimento, mas que prejudicam a usabilidade, pelo menos por enquanto.

 

Não tive essa impressão da ultima vez que testei.

Vale a pena lembrar que o principal foco do xpde é introduzir o linux em ambientes onde o windows reina, como empresas por exemplo (   :Twisted Evil:   $$$ (meu interesse principal) $$$   :Twisted Evil: ) 

Eu achei ele até muito bem feito, o menu iniciar é totalmente funcional, a barra de tarefas é tão inútil como no windows, mas ele não tenta imitar o ambiente do XP, e sim a do win 2000.(e tem diferença?)

Na verdade a intenção do xpde não é imitar a interface e sim o comportamento da interface, pois tu pode colocar um tema no kde para ele ficar com a cara do xp ou do win2000, mas o por baixo ainda é kde.

Tem coisas muito interessantes no xpde, como por exemplo, para trocar o papel de parede o passo a passo é idêntico ao do windows, o painel de controle também é muito parecido, acho que eles estão fazendo um ótimo trabalho tentando criar uma interface adaptada para usuários medíocres.

Tenta colocar uma pessoa que tem o windows como background a usar o gnome ou o kde e ela se vê completamente perdida para tarefas simples como trocar um ícone ou criar um atalho, tudo porque ela procura fazer essas coisas como aprendeu no guindows. 

Reproduzir a interface do windows no linux embora seja uma coisa detestável é uma necessidade para que ele se torne mais popular como desktop.

A propósito, caros usuários do gnome, o que aconteceu com o nautilus!!!!involução???

instalei o novo nautilus aqui e ele tava igualzinho ao windos3.11!!

sem barra de ferramentas com ícones, e cada pasta em uma janela separada!!! (ainda bem que tem cura).

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O mais engraçado é que estamos com 9 votos para o KDE, 7 pro Gnome e 13 para os outros, e a proporção é bem diferente em outras distros.
> 
> Talvez nós do Gentoo nos interessemos mais em testar outros ambientes, e então temos escolhas diferentes de outros usuários.
> 
> Ou, quem sabe, não estamos tão presos à interfaces Windows-like e então podemos optar livremente por um ambiente ou outro.

 

E por ai que todos passam afinal a maioria dos utilizadores de linux vem do windows pois fartam-se da instabilidade. (esta e só uma opinião e claro que não me vou sequer referir ao pessoal que vem do unix e ano quer nem ver o windows)

E talvez por isso que eu escolho quase sempre que testo uma distro de linux o kde pois e aquele com que me sinto mais a vontade e é o que se parece mais com o windows de onde eu tenho um grande conhecimento, tambem posso estar enganado pois acho que nunca vi outra coisa alem do gnome e do kde.

So vi alguns screenshots mas como sou adepto da rapidez nao costumo optar por ambientes com muitas imagens ou transparencias que tornam geralmente os computadores mais lentos.

----------

## baldeante

 *revertex wrote:*   

>  *Operador Nabla wrote:*   Só um outro recado: não sei quantos de vocês que usam o XFCE4 já o atualizaram para a versão 4.0.4 . Eu o atualizei aqui em casa e constatei que ele já está "traduzido" para o idioma português (a versão 4.0.3.1 que eu usava era ainda em inglês). 
> 
> Ótima notícia, dá até vontade de inicar outro thread a respeito de aplicações importantes que já  dispõem de tradução para português.
> 
> Em um país que quase ninguém domina outro idioma, aplicações em português são IMPORTANTÍSSIMAS para ajudar a disseminar o linux, veja o exemplo do kurumim.
> ...

 

Ja testei o kurumin e sinceramente não gostei esta apenas parcialmente em pt/br nem esta todo em pt/bt nem esta todo em en o que me fez apagar logo a iso.

Tenho preferencia por um sistema todo em ingles ou todo em portuges as versoes intermedias geralmente deixam-e realmente chateado pois de um momento para outro saltão de um idioma para outro eu nao gosto nada disso, para tal ja me chega o windows em PT que esta mal traduzido especialmente em teclas de atalho.

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *dafaca wrote:*   

> Pelo menos por enquanto, até o Enlightenment 0.17 sair do útero.

  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Haha! Vamos usar o Enlightenment 0.17 no GNU Hurd, certo? Isto é, se as calotas polares ainda não tiverem derretido nessa época. :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Será que ainda existe uma pontinha de preconceito com relação ao KDE, pelo fato de ele ser contruído com o toolkit Qt, que, apesar de ser livre, é feita por uma empresa (a TrollTech)? O Qt para Windows é proprietário.

 

Sem dúvida alguma o Qt é um toolkit evoluído. Mas com o passar do tempo vem me parecendo muito comercial. O que eu quero dizer é que às vezes, como desenvolvedor, fico com a impressão de que o Qt nos dá uma prova de seu poder, que só pode ser atingido em sua totalidade com as ferramentas proprietárias da Trolltech.

Já o Gnome, apesar de ter ao fundo a Novell e a Ximian (praticamente a mesma coisa), é muito mais dirigido pela comunidade, e não está submetido ao controle de uma só empresa e uma só tendência.

Na minha opinião, o KDE é uma obra de arte, visualizando o estado do Qt. Outra coisa que me incomoda com o KDE é o comprometimento com uma interface Windows-like demais.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Eu achei ele até muito bem feito, o menu iniciar é totalmente funcional, a barra de tarefas é tão inútil como no windows, mas ele não tenta imitar o ambiente do XP, e sim a do win 2000.(e tem diferença?)

 

Não foi isso que eu li, mas ainda não testei e então não posso ter certeza. Já em relação à interface, a do XP e do 2000 me parecem iguais, com a exceção de alguns temas e um pouco mais de eye-candy e usabilidade. E parece que o XPDE agora visa a interface do XP.

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Na verdade a intenção do xpde não é imitar a interface e sim o comportamento da interface, pois tu pode colocar um tema no kde para ele ficar com a cara do xp ou do win2000, mas o por baixo ainda é kde.
> 
> Tem coisas muito interessantes no xpde, como por exemplo, para trocar o papel de parede o passo a passo é idêntico ao do windows, o painel de controle também é muito parecido, acho que eles estão fazendo um ótimo trabalho tentando criar uma interface adaptada para usuários medíocres.
> 
> Tenta colocar uma pessoa que tem o windows como background a usar o gnome ou o kde e ela se vê completamente perdida para tarefas simples como trocar um ícone ou criar um atalho, tudo porque ela procura fazer essas coisas como aprendeu no guindows.

 

Isso é uma emulação, sistemas Linux são drasticamente diferentes dos Windows, existe funcionalidade que não permite portabilidade. Vide atalhos, que são diferentes nos dois sistemas. Você nunca vai deixar uma interface tão parecida assim, pode até ter o look'n'feel, mas não será uma interface tão similar.

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Reproduzir a interface do windows no linux embora seja uma coisa detestável é uma necessidade para que ele se torne mais popular como desktop.

 

Sem dúvida. Se existe o programa, é porque a funcionalidade é requerida.

 *revertex wrote:*   

> A propósito, caros usuários do gnome, o que aconteceu com o nautilus!!!!involução???
> 
> instalei o novo nautilus aqui e ele tava igualzinho ao windos3.11!!
> 
> sem barra de ferramentas com ícones, e cada pasta em uma janela separada!!! (ainda bem que tem cura).

 

Heh, tem cura mesmo.  :Very Happy:  O gerenciamento de arquivos no novo estilo é, na minha opinião, tentar desvincular ainda mais o ambiente ao Windows. É uma boa solução, acredito que para iniciantes será muito mais fácil aprender. No entanto, considero a navegação um método mais eficiente. E um terminal resolve em outros casos.  :Wink: 

De qualquer maneira, é bom saber que o Gnome está cada vez menos preocupado em parecer familiar ao usuário Windows (O Explorer do Windows 95 era mais ou menos isso, no entanto). Eu prefiro essa independência de influências da "massa".

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Ja testei o kurumin e sinceramente não gostei esta apenas parcialmente em pt/br nem esta todo em pt/bt nem esta todo em en o que me fez apagar logo a iso.
> 
> Tenho preferencia por um sistema todo em ingles ou todo em portuges as versoes intermedias geralmente deixam-e realmente chateado pois de um momento para outro saltão de um idioma para outro eu nao gosto nada disso, para tal ja me chega o windows em PT que esta mal traduzido especialmente em teclas de atalho.

 

O Kurumim, assim como Knoppix/Gnoppix e família, tem o objetivo de demostrar o Linux. Quem usa uma distro como essa no desktop não sabe o que está perdendo.  :Wink: 

À propósito, é horrível misturar inglês com português, e é uma falha gravíssima num live cd como o Kurumim.

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O Kurumim, assim como Knoppix/Gnoppix e família, tem o objetivo de demostrar o Linux. Quem usa uma distro como essa no desktop não sabe o que está perdendo. 

 

Eu posso dizer que eu já me iniciei no GNU/Linux, há três anos, levando ferro com o Debian. E é com esta modesta experiência em Debian que eu digo que, se por um lado, o Knoppix e seus derivados se prestam muito bem a este papel de "primeira distro da sua vida", por outro lado, elas podem servir muito bem como "atalhos" para o Debian, pois boa parte do trabalho que você teria para configurar o sistema já foi feito e você pode instalar todos os pacotes DEB que você precisa. No momento, meus esforços estão mais voltados para o Gentoo e para o Gobo, mas, como eu já disse várias vezes no fórum do Kurumin,

"Se eu resolver voltar a usar Debian no futuro, usarei o Kurumin"

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> À propósito, é horrível misturar inglês com português, e é uma falha gravíssima num live cd como o Kurumim.

 

Esse tipo de "acusação" é um tanto delicado pois, quando se trata de traduções, há vários fatores envolvidos (KDE, LIBC, documentação, etc.). Eu acredito que, no que compete inteiramente ao Morimoto & turma (Ícones Mágicos, documentação, etc.), a língua portuguesa é bem suportada. Agora, as mensagens de retorno que se recebe no terminal quando se executa um programa na linha de comando (ou melhor, a tradução destas mensagens) compete aos desenvolvedores da LIBC e/ou dos programas que a utilizam; a tradução das mensagens do KDE compete aos desenvolvedores do KDE e/ou programas que o utilizam. Acho que eu deveria incluir nesta lista algumas características originais do Knoppix que o Kurumin herdou e que creio eu, competem ao Knopper e aos seus.

Assim, não acho justo cobrar do Morimoto estas traduções, pois ele não é do time de desenvolvimento do KDE, nem da LIBC, nem de outros programas.

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O Kurumim, assim como Knoppix/Gnoppix e família, tem o objetivo de demostrar o Linux. Quem usa uma distro como essa no desktop não sabe o que está perdendo. 
> 
> 

 

Concordo plenamente mas as vezes quando não se está a usar o pc pessoal e não podemos remover ou não temos tempo para colocar outra coisa alem do sistema que já lá esta estas distros são optimas e alias deve ser a sua maior vantagem alem de demostrar o que o linux pode ser comparativamente a qualquer outro sistema operativo.

----------

## baldeante

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   O Kurumim, assim como Knoppix/Gnoppix e família, tem o objetivo de demostrar o Linux. Quem usa uma distro como essa no desktop não sabe o que está perdendo.  
> 
> Eu posso dizer que eu já me iniciei no GNU/Linux, há três anos, levando ferro com o Debian. E é com esta modesta experiência em Debian que eu digo que, se por um lado, o Knoppix e seus derivados se prestam muito bem a este papel de "primeira distro da sua vida", por outro lado, elas podem servir muito bem como "atalhos" para o Debian, pois boa parte do trabalho que você teria para configurar o sistema já foi feito e você pode instalar todos os pacotes DEB que você precisa. No momento, meus esforços estão mais voltados para o Gentoo e para o Gobo, mas, como eu já disse várias vezes no fórum do Kurumin,
> 
> "Se eu resolver voltar a usar Debian no futuro, usarei o Kurumin"
> ...

 

No meu caso eu não me referia a tais mensagens mas a traduções intermedias, por exemplo depois de mudar o esquema de lingua para PT a data apareceu-me em PT mas o mês estava em inglês ora isto e de certeza uma falha um tanto ou quando grave pois se traduziu o dia o mês eram só mais um pouco de trabalho, alem disto ao fazer o suhtdown uns comandos retornavam o resulttado em inglês e outros em português em ambos os casos estou a referir-me ao kurumin (portugues) relativamente ao knopix (inglês) e se não estou enganado foi a partir deste que o kurumin for desenvolvido.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   À propósito, é horrível misturar inglês com português, e é uma falha gravíssima num live cd como o Kurumim. 
> 
> Esse tipo de "acusação" é um tanto delicado pois, quando se trata de traduções, há vários fatores envolvidos (KDE, LIBC, documentação, etc.). Eu acredito que, no que compete inteiramente ao Morimoto & turma (Ícones Mágicos, documentação, etc.), a língua portuguesa é bem suportada. Agora, as mensagens de retorno que se recebe no terminal quando se executa um programa na linha de comando (ou melhor, a tradução destas mensagens) compete aos desenvolvedores da LIBC e/ou dos programas que a utilizam; a tradução das mensagens do KDE compete aos desenvolvedores do KDE e/ou programas que o utilizam. Acho que eu deveria incluir nesta lista algumas características originais do Knoppix que o Kurumin herdou e que creio eu, competem ao Knopper e aos seus.
> 
> Assim, não acho justo cobrar do Morimoto estas traduções, pois ele não é do time de desenvolvimento do KDE, nem da LIBC, nem de outros programas.

 

Me refiro principalmente ao "configurador pppoe", que na versão 2.12 que experimentei, estava em inglês e português misturado. Isso é uma falta grave, IMO. Quanto aos aplicativos, pouco pode se fazer. O que me fez achar estranho era quanto aos programas do Knoppix, que não tinham sido traduzido em sua totalidade.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    O Kurumim, assim como Knoppix/Gnoppix e família, tem o objetivo de demostrar o Linux. Quem usa uma distro como essa no desktop não sabe o que está perdendo. 
> 
>  
> 
> Concordo plenamente mas as vezes quando não se está a usar o pc pessoal e não podemos remover ou não temos tempo para colocar outra coisa alem do sistema que já lá esta estas distros são optimas e alias deve ser a sua maior vantagem alem de demostrar o que o linux pode ser comparativamente a qualquer outro sistema operativo.

 

O que eu temo é que as pessoas não experimentem uma distro porque se acomodaram com o Kurumim. Então elas instalam o Kurumim no hd, usam o apt-get dos repositórios do Debian, e agradecem o Morimoto.

Eu reconheço a importância do trabalho dele. Mas eu acho que não é certo ter o Morimoto como Deus e como o que veio à revolucionar o Linux. Ele fez o certo na época certa. Se querem tomar alguém como Deus tomem o autor do Knoppix.

E também não digo que ele quer ser esse Deus. Mas acabou ficando. É por isso que não vale a pena ver os comentários sobre o Kurumim no linux-br. É uma rasgação de seda muito grande. Uma pessoa que teve Kurumim como primeira e única distro vira um ferrenho zealot, e quem critica a distro fica sendo aquele que não dá valor ao produto nacional e etc..

Tudo isso é opinião pessoal. Por favor no flames.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MetalGod

gnome 2.6 with bluecurve == heaven   :Wink: 

tb gosto muito do kahakai e WindowMaker   :Cool: 

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*    *fernandotcl wrote:*    O Kurumim, assim como Knoppix/Gnoppix e família, tem o objetivo de demostrar o Linux. Quem usa uma distro como essa no desktop não sabe o que está perdendo. 
> 
>  
> 
> Concordo plenamente mas as vezes quando não se está a usar o pc pessoal e não podemos remover ou não temos tempo para colocar outra coisa alem do sistema que já lá esta estas distros são optimas e alias deve ser a sua maior vantagem alem de demostrar o que o linux pode ser comparativamente a qualquer outro sistema operativo. 
> ...

 

Faço questão de assinar embaixo.

 :Arrow:  NatuNobilis

----------

## bohlke

"I can't use X, your insensitive clod!", hehehehe, parafraseando nossos amigos no /. ;-P

mas falando serio: usualmente eu fico soh com o TTY mesmo (por isso tenho consoles virtuais ateh o F11, e soh o F12 eu reservo pro X);

a minha "regra do polegar" eh a seguinte: sempre no CLI, se precisa mesmo do X (algo que nao pode ser feito na linha de comando de maneira alguma, entao das duas uma: se o Hardware permite, vou pro KDE (emergi o kde 3.2.1 esses dias... noooooossa, fiquei pasmo como estah legal e rapido, muito fofo esse plastik, com icones wasp!!!);

se o hardware eh fraquinho, entao fico com o fluxbox *rulez*;

cheguei a fazer uma listinha de ebuilds imprecindiveis para sobreviver no CLI  :Smile:  se alguem quiser, eh soh pedir  :Smile: 

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *bohlke wrote:*   

> cheguei a fazer uma listinha de ebuilds imprecindiveis para sobreviver no CLI  se alguem quiser, eh soh pedir 

 

Acho que o GentooBR quer  :Wink: 

Grande abraço

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu reconheço a importância do trabalho dele. Mas eu acho que não é certo ter o Morimoto como Deus e como o que veio à revolucionar o Linux. Ele fez o certo na época certa. Se querem tomar alguém como Deus tomem o autor do Knoppix.

 

Com certeza, o Morimoto concordaria com você. Inclusive, ele já "brigou" com alguns membros do fórum que ficavam "babando o ovo" dele.

Particularmente, eu nem mesmo tomaria o Knopper como um deus. Aliás, eu diria que, na comunidade GNU/Linux, não há espaço para deuses. Todos nós contribuímos, de algum modo, para a evolução deste SO. Em cada grande conquista de determinadas distribuições, há uma pontinha de mérito de cada membro desta grande comunidade. E é a comunidade como um todo, e não os times de desenvolvimento isoladamente, que fazem os milagres acontecerem...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Particularmente, eu nem mesmo tomaria o Knopper como um deus. Aliás, eu diria que, na comunidade GNU/Linux, não há espaço para deuses. Todos nós contribuímos, de algum modo, para a evolução deste SO. Em cada grande conquista de determinadas distribuições, há uma pontinha de mérito de cada membro desta grande comunidade. E é a comunidade como um todo, e não os times de desenvolvimento isoladamente, que fazem os milagres acontecerem...

 

Nem eu tomaria o Knopper como um deus, mas há de se dizer que o que o Morimoto fez não foi tão expressivo quanto o que o Knopper fez.

E isso é verdade, quem faz os programas somos nós, por mais ínfima que nossa contribuição seja, mesmo que outros tenham ajudado muitas vezes mais.

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Nem eu tomaria o Knopper como um deus, mas há de se dizer que o que o Morimoto fez não foi tão expressivo quanto o que o Knopper fez.

 

O Kurumin não é uma obra tão expressiva quanto o Knoppix. Este, por sua vez, certamente é uma obra nada expressiva em comparação com a criação do módulo cloop para o kernel. Acho que, sem este módulo, jamais teríamos estes Live-CDs (inclusive o CD de instalação do Gentoo).

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *Operador Nabla wrote:*   Particularmente, eu nem mesmo tomaria o Knopper como um deus. Aliás, eu diria que, na comunidade GNU/Linux, não há espaço para deuses. Todos nós contribuímos, de algum modo, para a evolução deste SO. Em cada grande conquista de determinadas distribuições, há uma pontinha de mérito de cada membro desta grande comunidade. E é a comunidade como um todo, e não os times de desenvolvimento isoladamente, que fazem os milagres acontecerem... 
> 
> Nem eu tomaria o Knopper como um deus, mas há de se dizer que o que o Morimoto fez não foi tão expressivo quanto o que o Knopper fez.
> 
> E isso é verdade, quem faz os programas somos nós, por mais ínfima que nossa contribuição seja, mesmo que outros tenham ajudado muitas vezes mais.

 

Devemos nos lembrar sempre que não somente os desenvolvedores contribuem para a evolução do linux, mas também os usuários. Aliás, sem estes, nada faria sentido.

----------

## Phk

Pah.. Em resumo:

Gnome + gDesklets + gkrellm2 sao a melhor combinacao para um SO   :Razz: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## dafaca

 *Phk wrote:*   

> Pah.. Em resumo:
> 
> Gnome + gDesklets + gkrellm2 sao a melhor combinacao para um SO  
> 
> 

 

Concordo e assino em baixo!  :Cool: 

----------

## alexandre_parente

uso o kde e gosto muito. ja faz algum tempo que nao vejo o gnome, mas sempre achei o gnome meio poluido e sem padroes para as aplicacoes.

XFce4 foi uma otima surpresa para mim, realmente ele e muito leve, o projeto e organizado tem padroes para suas aplicacoes. nunca gostei da gtk mas hoje recomendo o xfce para maquinas de desempenho medio. Gostaria de ver o XFce concorrendo de igual para igual com o kde e gnome...  e realmente foi um erro nao lembrarem dele na lista. Acho que e justamente isso que o xfce precisa divulgacao e espaco na midia para se torna um dos grandes.

Quanto aos box... acho que nao tem mais o que evoluir para atender o seu publico, quem sabe talveis tenham ate que regredir para atenderem cada vez pior a necessidade dos usuarios comuns  :Smile:   ( esse ultimo paragrafo foi so para criar polemica)

----------

## fernandotcl

 *alexandre_parente wrote:*   

> uso o kde e gosto muito. ja faz algum tempo que nao vejo o gnome, mas sempre achei o gnome meio poluido e sem padroes para as aplicacoes.

 

Disso eu tenho que discordar. O Gnome é muito mais limpo do que o KDE. O KDE pode ter mais aplicativos padronizados porque basicamente é o único ambiente Qt. Já aplicativos Gnome (não somente Gtk, e sim Gnome) são tão padronizados ou até mais do que os aplicativos KDE. Mas isso é questão de gosto, claro.

 *alexandre_parente wrote:*   

> Quanto aos box... acho que nao tem mais o que evoluir para atender o seu publico, quem sabe talveis tenham ate que regredir para atenderem cada vez pior a necessidade dos usuarios comuns   ( esse ultimo paragrafo foi so para criar polemica)

 

A maioria das pessoas que usam commonboxes os usam juntamente com bibliotecas do Gnome ou KDE. E a interface não constitue um ambiente por si só. O ambiente é a interface junto com as bibliotecas. O ambiente ainda é simples, mas o look-and-feel é de aplicações Gnome.

----------

## revertex

Ha! demorou pra começar a velha "flamewar" gnome X kde.

Aonde fica o extintor de incêndio deste forum?

fernandotcl, o que tu define como "limpo" no gnome?

Depois de muita resistência resolvi dar uma chance pro gnome e instalei ele aqui.

o gnome-panel e uma aplicação fantástica, mas usar o nautilus foi a experiência mais decepcionante que eu tive, bom, de volta ao rox.

Voltando ao tópico, eu acho que para os usuários de um sistema direcionado para "l33t UberGeeks" como o gentoo, os WM são mais flexíveis e mais fáceis de controlar que os DE.

O desenvolvimento do kahakai parece que foi abandonado, pena, parecia interessante.

Fluxbox é facinho de configurar, tem tabs e trasparência, razões suficientes pra esquecer o blackbox. 

Openbox funciona maravilhosamente com o gnome-panel, mas o menu em XML sem nenhuma ferramenta de edição me parece uma tortura, qualquer erro de sintaxe e o menu já era. 

Alguém ai já experimentou trocar o metacity pelo openbox?

O fvwm com as configuracões do taviso ou do ikaro parecem anos luz a frente dos demais WM,

principalmente com as miniaturas de janelas minimizadas, confira os links e tire suas próprias conclusões.

http://ikaro.homepage.dk/fvwm/

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshot6.png

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshot4.png

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/newtheme.png

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/screenshot05.png

----------

## To

Tirando a guerra Gnome vs KDE, eu gosto muito do fluxbox, ligeiro e rápido, não peço mais. Deveriamos era estar a falar se devemos usar outro X sem ser o xfree.

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Ha! demorou pra começar a velha "flamewar" gnome X kde.

 

Começou?  :Very Happy: 

 *revertex wrote:*   

> fernandotcl, o que tu define como "limpo" no gnome?

 

Eu considero limpo o que não é bloated.

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Fluxbox é facinho de configurar, tem tabs e trasparência, razões suficientes pra esquecer o blackbox.

 

Essas tabs não são úteis todo o tempo, acabam gerando confusão, IMO. Pra quem se acostumou, isso não deve ser problema...

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Openbox funciona maravilhosamente com o gnome-panel, mas o menu em XML sem nenhuma ferramenta de edição me parece uma tortura, qualquer erro de sintaxe e o menu já era.

 

Se você usar um editor com destaque de sintaxe para XML como o Vi, esse problema está resolvido.

 *revertex wrote:*   

> O fvwm com as configuracões do taviso ou do ikaro parecem anos luz a frente dos demais WM, principalmente com as miniaturas de janelas minimizadas, confira os links e tire suas próprias conclusões.

 

É um sistema atraente, sem dúvidas, mas me parece muito difícil de configurar. Quanto às miniaturas de janelas minimizadas, isso é uma clonagem do Exposè do OS X, e que o Gnome pode implementar através do Expocity.

----------

## revertex

Grande dica, tinha esquecido do expocity, mas parece que alguém vai ter que fazer o ebuild, algum voluntário?

Humm, será que expocity funciona em outros WM com o gnome-session abilitado?

O expocity e as miniaturas do fvwm são um pouquinho diferentes, o expocity/Exposé exibem todas as janelas abertas como miniatura quando acionado, enquanto o fvwm exibe apenas as janelas minimizadas como miniatura.

Pra mim os "tabs" servem pra eliminar a confusão, principalmente o agrupamento por categoria.

 *To wrote:*   

> Tirando a guerra Gnome vs KDE, eu gosto muito do fluxbox, ligeiro e rápido, não peço mais. Deveriamos era estar a falar se devemos usar outro X sem ser o xfree.
> 
> Tó

 

Ainda não migrou para o xorg? não tá perdendo nada, parece que as únicas diferenças são o nome  a licença e uma discretíssima redução na velocidade da inicialização.

----------

## alfmatos

 *Quote:*   

> Ainda não migrou para o xorg?

 

Quando é que o X.org passa a stable ?

Ainda estou à espera da altura certa para mudar para o X.org, mas não sei quando é que devo enterrar o XFree86. Estou à espera que passe a stable.

Uma coisa temos de dar ao X.org, tem um logo todo giro.

----------

## Phk

Quais sao as vantages do X.org??

Ou, pk nao continuar com o XFree ?

[]'s

----------

## revertex

 *Phk wrote:*   

> Quais sao as vantages do X.org??
> 
> []'s

 

Mínimas, é o mesmo XFree com algumas correções de bugs e revisão de código, encara como uma nova versão do XFree.

 *Phk wrote:*   

> Ou, pk nao continuar com o XFree ?
> 
> []'s

 

o novo modelo de licença do XFree impõe algumas restrições como a redistribuição, portando a tendência será todas as distribuições passarem a usar o X.org em detrimento do XFree.

```
ls /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree | grep ebuild

xfree-4.3.0-r5.ebuild

xfree-4.3.0-r6.ebuild

xfree-4.3.99.902-r2.ebuild

```

 como tu pode ver o a versão 4.4 não figura no portage.

----------

## alfmatos

Parece-me que o XFree86 conseguiu foi enterrar a si próprio.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *alfmatos wrote:*   

> Parece-me que o XFree86 conseguiu foi enterrar a si próprio.

 

Concordo. O XFree já estava fadado à desaparecer, mas esse movimento pareceu ser o ponto final, a desculpa que faltava pra encerrar o projeto. Agora o desenvolvimento deve continuar, com as versões 4.4 e acima. Mas eu acredito que não por muito tempo.

O X.org também é provisório na minha opinião. O X do futuro precisa amadurecer ainda, e é o X Server do freedesktop.org.

----------

